# KY Lake Tournament giving a boat away



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

(MARSHALL COUNTY KENTUCKY TOURIST COMMISSION PRESS RELEASE)



The Marshall County Tourist Commission is sponsoring a new and exciting bass tournament trail for 2012. The unique buddy style circuit will feature six one day qualifying events on Kentucky Lake, each featuring competitors from a different state. Twenty five teams from each qualifier move on to the two day, no entry fee fall championship where the top prize will be a fully equipped Ranger bass boat powered by a Mercury outboard valued at over $45,000.

In addition to the 25 teams that qualify through their state event, teams that participated but missed the cut will have a second chance opportunity at a wildcard event. An additional 25 teams will make it to the championship through the wildcard tournament, bringing the total number of participants in the championship to 175 teams.

This one of a kind format features a single, $200 entry fee qualifying event for each of the states surrounding the Kentucky Lake region. Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Missouri, Ohio and Tennessee anglers will each have the opportunity to fish against other anglers from their state for a qualifying event top prize of $5,000 (based on 100 boat participation) and a berth in the championship.

In essence, a two man team stands to win not only a $5,000 top prize in their respective qualifying event, but also a $45,000 Ranger/Mercury packageall for a single $200 entry fee. No other team event offers this much potential for so little investment!

The Team Challenge kicks off on March 31, 2012 with the Indiana Team Challenge out of Moors Resort. The other events include: 

April 14: Ohio Team Challenge, Kentucky Dam Marina

May 19: Missouri Team Challenge, Moors Resort

July 28: Tennessee Team Challenge, Kenlake Marina

August 4: Kentucky Team Challenge, Kentucky Dam Marina

August 11: Illinois Team Challenge, Kentucky Dam Marina

The wild card event will be held out of Kenlake Marina on September 8th. Any team that fished their previous state event but finished outside the top 25 is eligible to fish the wild card for a second shot at the championship. The Team Challenge Championship will be held in October or November, with the date to be announced.

Entry forms and details will be released shortly, and will be available at the Marshall County Tourist Commission office, Fishermans Headquarters in Benton, KY, Jet-A-Marina in Calvert City, KY, Moors Resort in Gilbertsville, KY and at other participating sponsors. Participation in each qualifier requires that both team members be legal residents of the state for which they are entering the event. For more information, you may call Fishermans Headquarters, (270) 527-5938 or contact the Marshall County Tourist Commission, (800) 467-7145. You can also download an entry form at www.kylaketeamchallenge.com .



Randy Newcomb

Executive Director

Marshall County Tourist

& Convention Commission

www.kentuckylake.org

800-467-7145


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Might be worth checking out. Thanks Jami for the post.


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

Id be interested to see how many teams really are going to do this. Im deff interested but would have to be worth the trip.

Joe


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be there. See you guys on April 14th.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I would call and ask those people how it is going to work if say only 30 boats from ohio show. Even if prize money is less for that event looks like if you qualify still fishing for boat. I would love to do this I hope I can find the time to pull it off.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Even if they don't get many boats it is a cheap entry fee to qualify to fish for a boat in the next tournament. Definitely worth it in my opinion even if there are only 30 boats. The money in the qualifying tourney is just a bonus.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

here is the app.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

oops here is both sides


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks alumking. I found them a few weeks ago and already mailed mine in. I forgot to post them.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I know a couple people who are fishing this, wish I could but with my schedule it's not possible! Good luck to everyone! Hope the fishing is red hot! Hopefully someone from the buckeye state gets themselves a brand new boat!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody planning on going to this? Wish these guys would put together a website like Rory so we knew who and how many people are in.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Give John Parks a call at Fishermans Headquarters in Benton KY closer to when the tournament is and he will give you an idea how many fishing.


Jami


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Leaving tonight for KY lake to do a little prefishing for this. Anyone heard how many boats they have so far?


----------

